

Ask HN: Book for creating really advanced iOS views? - nsxwolf

We've all seen iOS apps like Twitter and Facebook that have these astonishing views that do crazy things and are animated in ways that make you say "How did they do that?"<p>Stuff that makes the bone-stock iOS views look very static and plain.<p>Is there anything out there on how to create views that take things to the next level? I've searched in vain for a book or blog or anything that focuses on this.
======
mrbrandonking
Check out Ray Wenderlich's iOS tutorials at
<http://www.raywenderlich.com/store/ios-5-by-tutorials>.

------
mcphage
I don't know about Twitter, but I think that the Facebook app uses a Webkit
view; one time it was acting a bit funny and the stylesheet didn't load.

------
aaronbrethorst
check out my site: <http://www.cocoacontrols.com>

------
nsxwolf
Much appreciated!

